# Co2 Info



## Toonsketcher (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a 75 gal tank that i have been aquascaping for quite some time now and i have ran across this subject numerous times. I have 15 Narrow Leaf Java Fern, 1 sword Harbich, 6 Vals Contortion, and 4 Anubias Frazeri. I want to get a co2 set up going but all i have is an S5 co2 diffuser, a co2 bubble counter, and a simple aquarium regulator. I know i need a co2 tank, check valve, and line but im not sure what else to get or how to start it going. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks Zeke!... I have no idea what im getting into.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Flourish Excel does the same thing only cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

save urself some money and stay away from Flourish.

get Dry Fertilizer, will last u a yrs ... save urself money and stop buying Flourish.
DIY CO2 doesnt cost anything. go with it ... Bubble Counter = $5Ship
Drop Checker = $4Ship.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

With those particular plants, you really have no need for CO2; they're slow growing, low-light plants for the most part, and CO2 would only make algae grow.


----------



## Toonsketcher (Jun 6, 2011)

ok i tried to read up on it but i couldn't find anything so thank you very much everyone!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive actually seen that the right amount of c02 can keep algae away. I know flourish excel does too, but with those plants you have, well, they are pretty easy grows. If you really wanted to expand and upgrade (although unneeded) make sure your at least using T-5s or even better LEDs. Also plant substrate, and you can use one of those substrate or bed heaters. Also they have supplements that stake down in the gravel through plant roots. Theres a number of things you can do, but once again this is unnecessary.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Flourish excel is an entirely synthetic product that has no natural role in the aquarium. Though it does work it is also well known for causing certain plants to melt and fish/shrimp to die. It is also not cheap at all. Someone mentioned dry fertilizers which is what I would recommend. I spend $30 every 2 years on fertilizers for about 75 gallons using the EI method for High light/pressurized CO2 use. 

I also agree all those plants are low light and you will not really see much response from CO2 even pressurized its simple not needed there. While DIY CO2 is cheaper it certainly is not equivalent to pressurized CO2. 

You also need a needle valve to make your setup work.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty much all of seachems flourish products are excellent, but excel is a god send, I have never heard of it hurting anything unless extreme dose occurs, but I have seen more good things come from crazy overdoses of that stuff, than bad; you would have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've used it before and standby my saying that it has no place in any of my tanks. 

IMO all bottle fertilizers are a waste, sure they work but they are extremely over-priced. You can make that $10 bottle of flourish nitrogen for about 25 cents in less then 5 minuets...


----------

